# Snowflake and Bagpuss london



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

snowflake

































these two need a home ASAP they are with me in foster but without RBU poor little snowflake needs a dental and a good check up and bagpuss is heavily overweight so a diet wil commence immediately

We are in London transport can be arranged through our network of volunteers. They are lovely cats who get on well with other cats but not dogs they are terrified, their ages are said to be 3 and 5 years but am unsure about the legitimate nature of that as snowflakes teeth are quite bad.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh gorgeous! I hope they find a new home soon! x


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Paws crossed for forever homes soon xxx

RD - in your sig, you have Kami - is she ...... a snowshoe


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Paws crossed for forever homes soon xxx
> 
> RD - in your sig, you have Kami - is she ...... a snowshoe


What RD said to me the other day:

"she was meant to be a raggie cross but we're definitely thinking she is a snowshoe"

Beautiful, isn't she?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> What RD said to me the other day:
> 
> "she was meant to be a raggie cross but we're definitely thinking she is a snowshoe"
> 
> Beautiful, isn't she?


She is Gorgeous!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Paws crossed for forever homes soon xxx
> 
> RD - in your sig, you have Kami - is she ...... a snowshoe


she is well we think she is, owners didnt have a clue they had peds in the house lol but she fits the bill and plays with ANYTHING


----------

